# NUST BDS



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Guys can any1 tell me the scope of BDS from NUST?
Is it worth leaving MBBS from any other private medical college?


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

bds has a lot of scope n abroad dentists earn more.
n nust has its name too.if i were u i would have preferred bds frm nust.


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

I actually wanted to know what are the courses after BDS?
And is MDS the most significant course been done?
Does it all ends up in a clinics?


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

I already told you to follow what you want to do. If you have to change that by moving to a superior university, don't.
Although I'm not sure about the future in BDS studies, but what I know, is that BDS is a lot more drier than MBBS. Has lesser scope, and more difficult to establish yourself as a dentist later if you're going to practice in Pakistan. Here is an older post regarding MBBS/BDS comparison which I liked and would like to share:
"1- MBBS studies are comparatively easier than BDS.
2- We live in a poor country, where a poor man can spend his hard earned money on General Body ailments than spending the same on getting his teeth structure corrected..
3- Due to the inclusion of 50 BDS seats with most of the private colleges, the ratio of Number of Dentists has outnumbered that of the Need of Dentists.. Come on 50 Teeth doctors in comparison to 100 Complete Body Doctors is like funny..
4- Recession only effects dentists.
5- Licensure examinations like USMLE, PLAB, AUSMLE after MBBS are much cheaper and easier to get into than BDS Licensure exams. BDS students have to get 3 International Letters of Recommendation and have to pay around 10 times more than the fee for examinations than MBBS. Only the very rich can afford it..
6- Fee structure of BDS is around 10% more than MBBS anywhere.
7- Fields of specialization in BDS in Pakistan are very few and basic.. and for going abroad, your father either needs to be a thief or he has to sell everything in order to make you a postgraduate..
8- Clinical Setup for Dentists in Pakistan costs around 90% more than a Clinical setup of a Basic General Physician..
9- Dentists are not that much respected as the MBBS doctors are.
10- Everyone knows, BDS is at the lower end of the merit."

A few points are debatable, but I'm not the author of this, and hence not going to defend it wholeheartedly. It might help you decide though


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you so much chachu


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> Thank you so much chachu


 Arsalan! did u get admission in BDS in NUST??


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes AlhumdulliAllah.


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> Yes AlhumdulliAllah.


oh Great! Congratulations then!
Btw! what was ur merit number?


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you 
Got on SAT international seat merit number 41 for MBBS/BDS
And genetic engineering SAT national merit number was 27
I got in both though


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> Thank you
> Got on SAT international seat merit number 41 for MBBS/BDS
> And genetic engineering SAT national merit number was 27
> I got in both though


Kindly tell me your scores as next year my sister is going to apply in Nust.SAT scores and o level,A level marks too.thanks


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

O level : 6 A's 2 B's - 720/900
A level : 2 A*s 1 A - 905/1100
SAT 2 : 1950/2400 (I got these scores just studying for complete 1 hour, Thus its way easy to score 2200+ in SAT 2 easily)


----------



## guria batool (Oct 1, 2012)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> Thank you
> Got on SAT international seat merit number 41 for MBBS/BDS
> And genetic engineering SAT national merit number was 27
> I got in both though


brother can you plz give me some suggestions to pass the nust entry test ?


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

guria batool said:


> brother can you plz give me some suggestions to pass the nust entry test ?


Just learn F.Sc by heart! memorise it. Word by word.


----------



## wind (Jan 20, 2012)

I think you meant your SAT 'international' merit number for genetic engineering was 27 because my SAT national merit was in 500s and my SAT score was 2200.


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

My SAT national number was 27.
On sat international it was 3, For genetic eng.
For genetic engineering they consider only biology score + A/0level aggregate. 
What were your Sat score in Biology and A/0level aggregate?


----------

